# Karrierestart-IT - die online Jobmesse für IT-Studenten



## ictjob (20. September 2012)

Guten Tag,

wir von ictjob.de haben uns gedacht, warum es eigentlich keine zeitsparende, virtuelle Karrieremesse für IT-Studenten gibt. Deshalb gibt es nun http://www.karrierestart-it.de/, die online Jobmesse für IT-Talente. Mit minimalem Zeitaufwand erhältst du dort Informationen zu Arbeitgebern, IT-Jobs für Studenten und Absolventen und nimmst persönlichen Kontakt zu Personalern auf. 

Karrierestart-IT ist eine online Jobmesse für IT-Studenten. Auf dem dreitägigen online-Event kannst du direkt in Kontakt mit Top-Arbeitgebern treten, die IT-Studenten wie dich suchen. Informiere dich direkt an den virtuellen Messeständen der ausstellenden Unternehmen über Einstiegsmöglichkeiten und Karrierechancen in der IT-Branche. Unser Ziel ist es, dich als IT-Studenten so einfach und schnell wie möglich mit potenziellen Arbeitgebern in Verbindung zu bringen. Ergreife die Chance und melde dich mit wenigen Klicks unverbindlich zur Karrierestart- IT, der online Jobmesse für IT-Studenten, an.

Warum Karrierestart-IT ?
IT-Fachkräfte werden in ganz Deutschland gesucht. Das Angebot an Stellen ist meist höher als die Anzahl der frei verfügbaren Fachkräfte. Dies erweckt zunächst den Eindruck, als könntest du dir deinen Traumjob und damit deinen Karriereeinstieg quasi aussuchen. Aber… Der Schein trügt, denn für IT-ler ist
die Suche nach dem passenden Jobangebot genauso wichtig wie für jeden anderen auch. Aus diesem Grund möchten wir IT-Studenten die Möglichkeit bieten auf der online Jobmesse Karrierestart-IT schon während des Studiums nach passenden Angeboten und Karrierechancen Ausschau zu halten. Einfach und kostenlos.

Wann findet Karrierestart-IT statt?
Die online Jobmesse für IT-Studenten findet von Dienstag, den 13. bis Donnerstag, den 15. November 2012 statt. Die virtuellen Tore des Messegeländes sind an diesen Tagen zwischen 10 Uhr und 17 Uhr für interessierte Studierende aus dem Bereich IT geöffnet. 

Wie kannst Du teilnehmen? 
Ganz einfach. Melde dich auf Karrierestart-IT.de an. Dein Name und deine E-Mail Adresse reichen dabei völlig aus. Deine Zugangsdaten für die online Jobmesse werden dir rechtzeitig vor dem Start der Karrierestart-IT per E-Mail zugesandt.

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


Grüße
Sophie von http://www.ictjob.de


----------



## Alex Duschek (25. September 2012)

Rein interessehalber: Wie funktioniert eine virtuelle Kontaktmesse? Krieg ich da Zugang zu ner Homepage mit Kurzprofilen aller Firmen und kann mich bei Interesse in einen Hangout einklinken oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## ictjob (25. September 2012)

Hallo,

auf http://www.karrierestart-it.de/aussteller ist oben links ein Link zu einer Beispielmesse. Dort kann man sehr gut sehen, wie dei Jobmesse ablaufen und aussehen wird.


Grüße
Sohie von ictjob.de


----------

